# Schulprojekt "Lottoziehung"



## S0leil (28. Feb 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ganz neu hier im Forum und hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt!
Ich habe als Aufgabe eine Lottoziehung zu realisieren, die nun mit einer "Tippabgabe" funktionieren soll.
Ich habe den Quelltext schon sogut wie fertig, es fehlen meiner Meinung nach nur noch 3 Methoden, die ich allerdings einfach nicht hin bekomme.
Ich hab sie als Kommentar beschrieben. Es wäre super wenn Ihr euch mir und meinem Problem annehmen könntet 

Meinen sourecode findet ihr im Anhang.
Liebe Grüße und schonmal vielen Dank.

Philipp


----------



## Cola_Colin (28. Feb 2011)

```
//***
    // hier muss überprüft werden, ob die zahl "zahl" in dem Array "zahlen" vorkommt
    //benutze eine For-schleife (bis < zahlen.length) durch das Array und wenn zahl == zahlen[i]
    //dann setze "da" auf true
     //***
```
tja dann mach doch eine for schleife, in welcher per if zahl == zahlen_ überprüft wird und dann eben gegebenenfalls da = true und break ausgeführt wird.



		Java:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


     //***
     // rufe für jede zahl aus eingabe die Methode suche auf:
     // wenn suche (eingabe[i], zahlen) == true
     // dann erhöhe anzahl
    //***

eine for schleife über eingabe die das tut, was dort gefordert wird ?



		Java:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


    //***
    // rufe die Methode anzahlRichtige mit den richtigen Parametern auf
    // gib die Anzahl auf dem Formular aus
    //***

Die Parameter sind wohl anzahlRichtige und tipps.

Ich kann irgendwie nicht glauben, dass du ernsthaft das alles selber geschrieben hast, aber diese Stellen nicht hinkriegst.
Die sind doch einfach im Vergleich zum Rest._


----------



## S0leil (28. Feb 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ne, ich hab das nicht komplett selbst geschrieben! Wir haben von der Lehrerin nen Gerüst bekommen und mussten einzelne Methoden selbst schreiben. Das ganze lief ungefähr wie normales stationenlernen ab. ( kennen bestimmt einige) daraus haben wir uns dann halt dieses Gerüst gebaut und das sind eben die stellen an denen ich nach einer 2 wöchigen Pause wegen eines Praktikums nicht auf Anhieb weiterkomme  vielen dank schonml für deine Hilfe! Ich Versuchs mal umzusetzen 

Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## dehlen (28. Feb 2011)

das klingt mir sehr nach der Lehrer hat uns den Quelltext gegeben und wir sollen die Methoden ergänzen

du hast doch schon geschrieben was du machen musst also die for schleife und die if abfrage in der ersten methode wirst du ja wohl noch selber hinbekommen


----------

